# Riders from Kaiserslatern, Ramstein, and Baumholder



## PumbaaDpig (Jul 14, 2004)

Hello Leute!

Well I was wondering if anyone in the area knew of cool places to ride and practice technical skills at? (I'm an oldman beginer) I've been to Schopp a place a bit past K-Lautern on B 270 I think. They've got a pretty good beginner course there. Does anyone ride this to practice their skills often? I just rode there today and spent 3 hours trying to master getting up a steep ascent. I'm trying to learn how to manual, but can't get my front wheel up HAH HAH. Fear I guess.  Well gimme a holla if you know of any places.

Payce!
Radley


----------



## Bombardier (Jul 13, 2005)

*Places......*

Lotsa places! The Pfalz is great, just pick a spot, and you can find just about whatever you want to ride.

Check *Singletracks*, in the Germany: All section for a list of some of the better trails me and my wife have been on.


----------

